# Alternate Systems to EPAK



## uenoparker (Dec 30, 2006)

If you lived in a place in which you were unable to locate an EPAK instructor, but you still wanted to study an Art, which would you choose and why?

I personally prefer EPAK because of its focus on the pragmatic, but may wind up living in a place devoid of EPAK instructors.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 30, 2006)

If there were absolutely no access to American Kenpo on a personal level, I'd look hard for a good Hapkido studio.  Just a personal preference, but I think the art has a lot to offer.  Best of luck in your search.....

_GARRY_


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

I went from EPAK to FMAs/Silat because of its weapons focus and moves that can be devastatingly effective against an expontentially larger attacker.  Plus, one of the finest FMA schools in the country is 45 minutes closer to me than my EPAK school was.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd first look in the related systems, kajukenbo or Tracy Kenpo to begin with, then look into available FMA/indonesian systemss.  If these options fail then hapkido or a traditional jujitsu style would be a good option.  However, like every thing in martial arts, it is the instructor that matters not the style, I'd take a good (insert style here) instructor over a crappy kenpo studio any day.

Lamont


----------



## Doc (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking for particular arts? Naw. First decide on the philosophy that you are interested in. Then, find a high level teacher that fits that philosophy. When you truly get to the top of the food chain, they're more alike than different.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

Are you sure there are no EPAK studios were your going?  There's American Kenpo all over the place


----------



## uenoparker (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses.

No, I'm not sure yet, as I'm not yet sure where I'm going.  But a likely locale seems to be the Charlotte, NC, area.  And from reviewing previous posts on this site, and other EPAK related sites, I've not found any schools active in that area.  Disappointing, but I'm not willing to let that constrain my efforts toward learning.


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2006)

uenoparker said:


> If you lived in a place in which you were unable to locate an EPAK instructor, but you still wanted to study an Art, which would you choose and why?
> 
> I personally prefer EPAK because of its focus on the pragmatic, but may wind up living in a place devoid of EPAK instructors.


 
I have a bit of a bias towards the FMAs as well, so if there was a FMA school in the area, I'd most likely choose that.  The weapon and empty hand techniques are as Carol stated, very effective.

Mike


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 31, 2006)

Though there may not be American Kenpo in the Charlotte area there might be a Nick Cerio Kenpo, Fred Villari, or a Karazenpo studio in the area.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Zach Whitson and Dian Tanaka are in the Charlotte area I believe.  I don't know if they have a school but if possible I'd train with them.  Both are knowlegeable, talented and excellent instructors.

Jeff


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm.  
  If no EPAK was available, I would have to go with the FMA/Silat as others have mentioned.  Not only very effective, they blend well into Kenpo movement, so its not much of a change.
    Although I must admit I am intrigued by Aikido or systema.

Brian Jones


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 8, 2007)

If I could not find a EPAK school, I guess my philosphy is anything is better then nothing.


----------

